# Airfix 1/6th scale Skeleton..



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - I purchased this vintage 1960's Skeleton from ebay for the small sum of £10.00.. it was part made, but all parts were present in the box and i think i got a bit of a bargain, all instructions were included and the box is the 'red stripe' one..
I had many of these kits as a child, i remember my old hobby shop selling them for around 99p.. but that was in the early 70's.. how time flys!

as a child i remember how difficult is was to attach the front rib cage to the rear one!... and all these years later it was just as hard!...










look he is so happy to be out of the box!..


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks great Ian. I remember having a few of these as a kid, but I built them and played with them till they fell apart. It's a super looking piece and well worth re-releasing now (in Glow Plastic of course!).


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks OzyMandias!.. i also used to play with these as a kid!.. mainly as Action mans enemy!..


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Add some old tattered clothes over him and you have a big scale Forgotten Prisoner.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Seeing it brings back memories. I had a couple as a youngster, one my brother built and one I built. Glow in the dark, of course.

Invariably the plastic barbed joint connectors would break. My brother found a clever substitute: staples. He, and later I, would staple an ordinary staple not into anything, then open the bent ends. Pretty much perfect size and fit. Hope that makes sense.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Add a sword, a shield, a base, and you can model that Ray Harryhausen skeleton scene from Jason and the Argonauts.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Add a sword, a shield, a base, and you can model that Ray Harryhausen skeleton scene from Jason and the Argonauts.


Someone did just that in an old issue of Modeler's Resource or Kitbuilders.

I have a few of the late 90's repops in the stash for just such a project.

Max Bryant


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I think I saw that article in Modeler's Resource about the guy who did the Jason diorama, it looked pretty good as I recall. Do you have further plans for yours Ian? Is it in the same scale as the Forgotten Prisoner? When I just posted my final picture of my Forgotten Prisoner with both rats, there was a reply with a pic that looked like the guy was doing his own Forgotten Prisoner with this skeleton. Hopefully he will show a finished pic when he completes it.

Bob K.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

These skeletons are the best IMHO. 
Here's a few different box arts. The first is the original, then the mid-'60's "type3" issue and the latest. I have a couple more different boxes (type4 and 5 I think) but I can't find them at the moment. I have heaps of the latest issue kits for conversions (I LOVE skellingtons!!).









One of the latest issue skeletons will eventually be riding this beauty....









Chris.


----------



## YarriWarrior (May 12, 2010)

Here is what I did with it, this was bought from me by the bone room. Yarri


----------

